# How to Save to Files on iBook



## aaajess (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi,

I have a new iBook (sighhhh... ) and am trying to figure it out. When I create a doc, and then want to save it to a certain file, it will only dig as far as a large file such as Documents. It doesn't seem to want to open further into subfiles as my old Mac did. This means a lot of files are getting dumped into Documents in disorder. Help!

thank you kindly,

Jess


----------

